# Quel SSD sur mon Macbook Pro mi 2009 ?



## Bilbo41 (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoin d'un petit conseil.
Je désire désinstaller Lion qui ne me convient pas du tout, et revenir sur Snow Léopard avec lequel je travaille beaucoup mieux sur mon Imac 27 et mon MBA 13'.
Je vais en profiter pour installer Léopard sur un SSD 120, mais je suis un peu perdu devant les offres du moment.
Chez Macway, il y a un Vertex 2 à 149 euros qui me tente bien, mais n'est-ce pas préférable d'acheter un Vertex 3, plus cher ?
Quelle est la différence entre un Vertex et un Agility ?
Si vous pouviez éclairer ma lanterne, ce serait très sympa.
Merci


----------



## dark juju (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un vertex 2 120 Go sur mon macbook pro 15" de 2010 et j'en suis très content. 
En gros le vertex 3 est plus rapide que le vertex 2. Mais le 2 utilise le SATA 2 et le 3 le SATA 3.  En vitesse le vertex 2 arrive aux limites du SATA 3.

Il faut donc que tu connaisses l'interface de ton macbook, ça ne sert à rien d'avoir un Vertex 3 si celui ci est bridé par du SATA 2.

Pour l'agility d'après OCZ il est un peu moins rapide et peut effectuer moins d'actions en même temps. Après je ne sais pas si ça se ressent vraiment à l'utilisation. Moi j'ai prit le vertex parce que la différence de prix entre les deux n'était pas très grande.


----------



## alastorne (3 Octobre 2011)

Je me pose exactement la (les) mêmes questions! Mais la motivation diffère. Justement Lion m'a convaincu mais j'ai perdu en temps de démrrage et je me dis qu'il est temps de remplacer mon 500go d'origine par un SSD 120go. Je mettrais ensuite mon disque d'origine dans un boitier NAS, et mes fichiers seront disponibles en réseau pour le MacBook pro et l'imac de la femme. Quelqu'un d'autre a t'il un avis similaire (ou pas) ? Notamment les MacBook pro mid-2009 sont ils en SATA 2 ou 3?


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Octobre 2011)

les mid 2009 sont en sata II 

comme il a ete dit il serait plus judicieux d'acheter un SSD en sata II si vous avez l'optique ne pas changer de machine pendant un certain temps car le tarif est moindre! 

si l'achat d'un futur ordi est plannifié (futur plus ou moins proche) alors acheter un SSD en sata III est justifié car il sera limité lors de l'utilisation en sata II mais permettra de passer en sata III lors de l'achat du futur ordi!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Octobre 2011)

Le mieux reste d'éviter les marques qui se foutent de la gueule des gens comme OCZ :
http://www.hardware.fr/news/11869/ocz-vertex-2-imbroglio-continue.html
http://www.tt-hardware.com/news/software/as-ssd-un-bench-anti-marketing-pour-ssd

Une marque qui met tant de temps à sortir des mises à jour pour des SSD qui ont plein de problème sous OS X et Windows, qui intègre n'importe quel type de mémoire et change sans préavis et vend des SSD de capacité réduite sans le préciser clairement, c'est en dessous de tout. 

Ils n'ont pas trop compris le business à long terme chez OCZ...


----------



## kolargol31 (3 Octobre 2011)

moi qui jurait que par le vertex 3 max Iops ben je me sens un peu bizarre sur le coup 


Je regrette que OWC ne soit pas distribué sur le continent, j'ai un OWC sata II et il roxxx comme pas possible et en terme de perfs il a eu de nombreuses eloges de beaucoup de sites (dans la durée et l'ergonomie! 


bref dsl du HS


----------



## alastorne (4 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour vos avis.

PS : j'ai constaté avec effroi que mon iPhone avait un peu abusé de la correction orthographique ("la"  femme pour "ma" femme... :mouais
Et maintenant je ne peux plus éditer le message...


----------



## Bilbo41 (4 Octobre 2011)

Merci d'avoir répondu à mon post et de confirmer mes interrogations, car j'en avais au sujet des Vertex et de l'impossibilité de procéder à des mises à jour.
D'un autre côté, ceux qui en ont installé sur les MBpro ne se plaignent pas.
Je possède un MBA avec un ssd de 128 Go, cela me suffit largement pour travailler. Je trimballe mes données si besoin sur un petit disque dur Samsung 1,8 et chez moi, je me sers du wifi.
Sinon, on peut mettre un DD pour les données dans la baie dédiée au lecteur de DVD, il paraît que ça ne réduit pas trop l'autonomie.
Quand à Lion, je veux bien, il est plaisant, mais très très vorace en mémoire vive (j'ai le sentiment que mes 4 Giga ne suffisent plus) et mon ventilateur tourne sans arrêt, alors que ce n'était jamais le cas avec Snow Léopard. Au bout d'un moment, ça rend fou.
Je crois que je vais opter pour un Vertex 2 qu'on trouve pour 150 euros.
Merci encore


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Octobre 2011)

essayes de voir pour un C300 car en sata II ils ont bonne reputation


----------



## Letabilis (5 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai un macbook pro (avril 2010) et un vertex 2.

Certes je n'ai pas de soucis particulier avec, mais une chose est sûr, c'est la dernière fois que je vais voir du coté de chez OCZ. C'est simple pour eux, les mac user sont une part trop négligeable de leur clientèle pour qu'ils y portent un quelconque intérêt (déjà que l'intérêt pour sa clientèle en général est très limité ...). Ils se battent pour afficher des taux de transfert parmi les plus haut du marché pour se faire une réputation, et se lavent les mains de tout SAV ... 
En effet, sans des grosses bidouilles donnant l'impression d'un retour à windaube, il est impossible de faire les mise à jour de leur firmware. Il suffit, que comme certain, tu tombes sur une série qui a des soucis, ben n'attends pas une mise à jour pour y remédier ...

Quant au choix du SSD, vu le faible écart, sur la gamme des 120 Go, qu'on peu trouver entre des SSD en SATA II et ceux en SATA III, ce serait bête d'en rester au premier, qui ne sature pas les 300-350 Mo/s que permet le sata II.

A titre d'exemple, j'ai fait un tour sur rue du commerce :
- Vertex 2 : 145 euros 
- Crucial M4 : 169 euros

Soit 15 % de plus pour un très bon disque en sata III, qui à l'heure actuelle reste un très bon investissement. Comme l'a dit Lolo, le C300 (qui est aussi en SATA III) a toujours été un bon produit, mais il est de plus en plus dur à trouver à la vente.
Les produits Crucial ont bonne réputation, et ont bien plus de considération envers leurs clients pommés 

Quant à Lion, chez moi en tous cas, il tourne parfaitement bien avec mes 4 Go de RAM


----------



## Bilbo41 (5 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour le conseil, je vais m'intéresser au C300.
Merci aussi à Letabilis, tu as parfaitement raison, vu le faible écart de prix, investir dans un serial 2 n'est pas intéressant, mais j'ai cherché chez Macway, avec comptabilité MBP unibody juin 2009, il n'y avait pas le C300.
Quant à Lion, je pense que sa lenteur et sa voracité viennent du fait que je l'ai installé par-dessus Snow Leopard. 
Mais il ralentit considérablement mon MBP.
Je l'ai acheté, je verrai, peut-être que je vais essayer de l'installer sur le SSD.


----------



## alastorne (24 Octobre 2011)

Eh bien quant à moi j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaule, je réfléchi finalement à remplacer le lecteur DVD de mon macbook pro par un optibay pour y mettre un SSD à la place.

J'ai trouvé la solution, HDCaddy http://hdcaddy.com/fr/
assez intéressante car elle permet de conserver son lecteur dans un rack USB, tout en gardant capacité de stockage et perf dans le mac.
Le meilleur des deux mondes à priori.

Sauf que me vient encore un doute... finalement les SSD restent très cher, et je ne souhaite pas dépenser plus de 200 euros, ce qui me limite à des modèles de 130 à 160 gigas.
Mais dans ce cas je me dis à quoi bon ? Si tous mes logiciels ne tiennent pas sur mon SSD, finalement, j'y gagnerai seulement au démarrage.

D'où ma question : est-il envisageable de monter SSD et HDD en raid pour les faire fonctionner comme un hybride de type momentus xt ? Je m'attends à ce que la réponse soit non...


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Octobre 2011)

alastorne a dit:


> Je m'attends à ce que la réponse soit non...



effectivement c'est non!

niveau hardware le mac n'est pas doté d'une telle config, et niveau soft je connais pas de programme le permettant!


----------



## Letabilis (25 Octobre 2011)

> finalement les SSD restent très cher, et je ne souhaite pas dépenser plus de 200 euros, ce qui me limite à des modèles de 130 à 160 gigas.
> Mais dans ce cas je me dis à quoi bon ? Si tous mes logiciels ne tiennent pas sur mon SSD, finalement, j'y gagnerai seulement au démarrage.


Tu as plus de 160 Go de logiciel ??  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Octobre 2011)

Une piste à suivre : Seagate Momentus XT (disque hybride).


----------



## alastorne (26 Octobre 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> Tu as plus de 160 Go de logiciel ??  :mouais:



Non en effet je n'ai pas plus de 160 Go de logiciels, mais j'ai plus de 160 Go de données.
Prenons un exemple, ma bibliothèque iTunes pèse environ 50 Go, et ma base iPhoto au moins autant sinon le double.
Je peux donc installer iTunes et iPhoto sur le SSD, mais pas leurs données.
Dans ce cas le temps de traitement des photos dans iPhoto risque d'être aussi long que d'ordinaire ? (je suis moins inquiet pour les fichiers iTunes)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h51 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Une piste à suivre : Seagate Momentus XT (disque hybride).



J'ai écarté cette piste à laquelle j'avais pensé car je crois qu'un SSD de 4 Go est insuffisant pour charger tous tes logiciels courants en cache.
Or dans ce cas, le momentus xt perd toute son efficacité.
Je pense qu'il peut commencer à devenir intéressant à partir de 16 Go, mais je ne vois aucun nouveau modèle à l'horizon.


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Octobre 2011)

ne te bloque pas au fait que le XT n'ait que 4Go de ssd

il ne va pas tout mettre dans le ssd lorsque tu bosses


----------



## Steevo55 (26 Octobre 2011)

Le momentus est un compromis entre un DD et un SSD, il est quand même très loin des performances d'un SSD. A mon avis, l'option DD plus SSD avec une optibay comme celle sur le site dont tu parle me semble parfait. J'ai moi même choisi cette option, je n'attends plus que l'optibay pour commencer l'installation


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Octobre 2011)

optibay commandé aussi (sur le meme site)

SSD + gros dur pour le stockage c'est le top


par contre combien peut gérer un MBP de 2011 en capacité disque dur MAXIMUM sur l'optibay?: 500? 750? 1To???


----------



## mac2luxe (26 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
juste une question de branchement, quand on fait se type de montage SSD + DD, vaut-il mieux brancher le SSD à l'emplacement du DD interne et donc le DD sur l'optibay ou la position n'a pas d'importance ?

j'ai un MBP mi-2009 et j'avoue que je suis bien tenté par cet upgrade, même si ça reste cher à mon goût, SSD + optubay + DVD externe dans les 250 :mouais:


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Octobre 2011)

le tarif en vaut la chandelle je pense!

sinon bien que des personnes mettent le ssd à la place de l'optibay, pour ma part je le mettrais exclusivement à la place du disque dur normal! 

et le disque dur de grande capacité sur l'optibay!


----------



## nifex (26 Octobre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> le tarif en vaut la chandelle je pense!
> 
> sinon bien que des personnes mettent le ssd à la place de l'optibay, pour ma part je le mettrais exclusivement à la place du disque dur normal!
> 
> et le disque dur de grande capacité sur l'optibay!



En faisant ca tu prends le risque de tuer ta carte mère a cause des vibrations du DD...


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Octobre 2011)

ça m'a tjrs fait rigolo ces propos! 

un optibay digne de ce nom est sur coussinet ou au moins permettent l'absorption d'une part des vibrations!!!!
et aussi un superdrive qd c'est lancé à grande vitesse lors de lecture intense, ça vibre comme il faut! Donc je pense que cela a dû être étudié un poil le phénomène des vibrations émanant de la zone du superdrive 

maintenant si des articles existent (en anglais ou autres) prouvant que les CMs sont flambés en très court terme à cause de ce systeme je reverrais mon installation mais pour l'instant je change rien!


----------



## alastorne (27 Octobre 2011)

Et quel intérêt vois tu à mettre le SSD à la place du HDD ?
Ne peut-on pas le rendre bootable même en position optibay ?


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Octobre 2011)

j'ai eu une reponse de HDCADDY concernant la position du SSD et du HDD

Pour eux: c'est HDD dans optibay!


----------



## alastorne (28 Octobre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> j'ai eu une reponse de HDCADDY concernant la position du SSD et du HDD
> 
> Pour eux: c'est HDD dans optibay!



Excuse moi d'insister (ça m'intéresse).
Pourquoi tiens tu à placer le SSD à la place du HDD ?

Quant à moi j'ai commandé mon kit optibay+lecteur DVD externe+SSD crucial M4 128go.
Je compte laisser mon HDD Seagate 7200 tr/mn à sa place d'origine et loger le SSD en place du SuperDrive.

Ensuite j'installe OSX Lion sur le SSD via une clé bootable.
Transfert ou reinstall de mes applications sur le SSD.
Puis partitionnage du HDD, puis déplacement des bibliothèques iTunes et iPhoto sur la partition vierge. Reconstruction des liens de bibliothèques respectives du SSD vers le HDD.
Puis effacement partition d'origine du HDD.

Vous voyiez une étape loupée avant que je ne me lance?

Il y a une inquiétude encore non résolue quant à mon installation.
Vais-je pouvoir utiliser ma Time Capsule sur les 2 disques si l'OS ne tourne que sur le SSD ?


----------



## alastorne (11 Novembre 2011)

*Eh bien voilà, c'est fait !*

Depuis la dernière fois il s'est écoulé un peu de temps. Le temps de recevoir mon matériel et de me lancer dans l'installation. Grosse (première) expérience pour moi !
On ne démonte pas son mac toutes les 5mn...

Autant taire le suspens de suite, je suis super content de l'opération ! 

J'ai donc fais ce que je pensais, à savoir installer le SSD dans l'optibay en lieu et place du lecteur DVD, et c'est je crois une excellente option puisque le disque est tout à fait bootable et fonctionne absolument comme mon disque principal.

Je vais prendre quelques minutes pour faire un retour d'expérience plus détaillé un peu plus tard, pour ceux qui ça intéresse...


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Novembre 2011)

le fait de mettre le ssd à la place du superdrive (suivant l'explication de OWC) cela viendrait du fait qu'il y avait un pb avec les nappes des emplacements HDD en sata III

et donc la non limitation interviendrait sur le superdrive....

Depuis cela a fait son chemin et tout le monde croit que les vibrations et la t°c flingue les mobos
_(d'ailleurs à force de leur dire sur les fofos on aurait dû voir apparaitre une ribambelle de mobos mortes ben non rien du tout )_

d'ailleurs dans les videos OWC ils indiquent bien que l'on peux mettre SOIT un HDD SOIT un SSD 
mais que pour la demo ils mettent un SSD de leur marque


----------



## scaryfan (17 Novembre 2011)

alastorne a dit:


> *Eh bien voilà, c'est fait !*
> 
> Depuis la dernière fois il s'est écoulé un peu de temps. Le temps de recevoir mon matériel et de me lancer dans l'installation. Grosse (première) expérience pour moi !
> On ne démonte pas son mac toutes les 5mn...
> ...


 
Ton message m'intéresse beaucoup énomément avec beaucoup d'intérêt... 
Juste une question, l'optibay Apple peut être réuitlisé ensuite ??? En USB, j'imagine...
J'édite car j'ai encore une question :
Tu as mis un SSD Crucial M4 128Go... mais il est SATA III alors que ton MBP est SATA II.
Cela fonctionne donc bien... 
Perso, j'ai doubler la RAM de mon MBP récemment (passage de 4Go à 8Go)... c'est mieux quand même pour Lion... qui bouffe mas mal par rapport à SL.
Comme je bosse pas mal sous Xcode en ce moment, j'aimerais bien passer à un SSD pour la partie SOFT...
Et donc, ta manip' m'intéresse beaucoup.


----------



## alastorne (17 Novembre 2011)

scaryfan a dit:


> Ton message m'intéresse beaucoup énomément avec beaucoup d'intérêt...
> Juste une question, l'optibay Apple peut être réuitlisé ensuite ??? En USB, j'imagine...


Oui, j'imagine que par Optibay tu désignes le lecteur DVD ?
Il viendra se loger dans un boitier USB externe.



> J'édite car j'ai encore une question :
> Tu as mis un SSD Crucial M4 128Go... mais il est SATA III alors que ton MBP est SATA II.


 Oui. Evidemment, le débit est bridé en 3Mb au lieu des 6Mb offerts par l'interface SATA III, mais ce M4 reste un très bon rapport qualité/prix par rapport à des disques en SATA II comme le Vertex 2.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------




scaryfan a dit:


> Et donc, ta manip' m'intéresse beaucoup.


Cool, donc je vais tâcher de détailler tout ça.

Je m'étais d'abord fixé une petite "todo list" pour être sûr de ne pas me lancer dans un projet semé d'embuches, et j'ai bien fais, finalement j'ai respecté ma check list à la lettre.

*
Installation SSD, les étapes*

1 Démontage du capot
2 Démontage lecteur SuperDrive
3 Installation SSD dans le Caddy
4 Montage HDCaddy dans la baie Superdrive
5 Boot sur HDD. Installation Lion sur SSD depuis clé USB
6 Réinstallation manuelle des applications sur SSD
7 Effacement HDD
8 Copie bases iTunes + iPhoto sur HDD via Time Capsule
9 Modification des liens de bibliothèques sur SSD
10 Installation appli annexes et réglages divers

Rendons à César ce qui lui appartient, j'ai utilisé comme source de référence des tutos trouvés sur macbidouille et macG.

Le Crucial M4 dans un MacBook Pro 2011
Monter un SSD dans un MacBook Pro en 5 minutes !
Deux disques dans un MacBook/Pro : test du Data Doubler OWC

J'ai choisi le HD Caddy comme solution pour remplacer mon lecteur DVD, car j'ai été attiré par leur offre Caddy+boitier, pour 70&#8364; tout compris.



> [*]1 Démontage du capot


Bon pour cette étape, il faut déjà un peu de matos, un chiffon doux pour poser le mac à plat sans le rayer, et une feuille de papier à insérer entre les touches du clavier et l'écran pour ne pas faire de traces sur l'écran.

Il faut surtout un kit de tournevis appropriés ! 
J'ai utilisé le Novodio Kit 12 en 1 acheté chez Macway pour 15&#8364;.

Le démontage du capot est simple. Il faut juste ne pas égarer les vis, je sais de quoi je parle... :rallyes:

On en profite au passage pour passer un coup de soufflette et d'aspirateur dans les ventilateurs pour retirer la poussière accumulée.



> [*]2 Démontage lecteur SuperDrive


Une fois le capot démonté, on démonte le superdrive, et là ça s'est sérieusement corsé pour moi.
Déjà les tutorials recommandent de démonter la batterie. Problème, les vis de batterie ont des vis spéciales pour lesquelles je n'avais pas le bon outil.
Je suis passé outre et j'ai réalisé mon démontage sans démonter la batterie. Au final ça ne m'a pas causé de problème.

Par contre entre les photos et la réalité... :rose:
Je ne savais pas trop quoi démonter, il y a plein de vis partout, donc j'ai dû regarder attentivement chaque pièce de la machine pour identifier quelles vis retirer. Je me suis aidé pour cela démontages du site *iFixit*.Très pratique ! 

Au final, l'opération m'a pris 1h ou 2, on est loin des 5mn annoncées par macbidouille... :rallyes:
Mais je n'ai rien cassé.



> [*]3 Installation SSD dans le Caddy


On enfiche le SSD dans le Caddy, hyper facile, et on revisse le tout.



> [*]4 Montage HDCaddy dans la baie SuperDrive


Là, pas trop dur. Le HDcaddy rentre parfaitement dans le logement prévu.
Il faut penser à dévisser du Superdrive la patte de fixation qui permet de le visser à la machine, et cette même patte est à revisser sur le Caddy. ANNULE ET REMPLACE.

On revisse le capot, et c'est bon.



> [*]5 Boot sur HDD. Installation Lion sur SSD depuis clé USB


Le MacBook boote par défaut sur le HDD, donc RAS.
Le SSD est tout de suite reconnu par OS X Lion, on formate via utilitaire de disque, et on installe Lion dessus. J'ai choisi la méthode clé USB, mais j'aurai aussi pu le faire avec mon lecteur DVD vu que j'ai un boitier USB pour.
20mn d'installation.



> [*]6 Réinstallation manuelle des applications sur SSD


Ensuite on réinstalle ses appli sur le SSD.
*Un bug à noter chez moi *: Utilitaire de mise à jour refusait de chercher les MAJ systèmes.
Il était visiblement corrompu, j'ai réparé les autorisations et ça a réglé le problème. 



> [*]7 Effacement HDD


Ensuite j'ai effacé mon HDD avec Utilitaire de disque, et mon SSD est automatiquement devenu mon seul disque bootable, donc OS X démarre dessus par défaut. Là évidemment on commence à comprendre pourquoi on a fait la bascule.
Démarrage en 20 secondes au lieu de 2mn avant. 



> [*]8 Copie bases iTunes + iPhoto sur HDD via Time Capsule


Ensuite j'ai récupéré mes documents / photos / musique via Time Capsule (sinon copie sur Disque dur externe). Ca a été la phase très chi**te et très longue. 200Go rapatrier.... Ca a tourné toute la nuit et un peu du lendemain....



> [*]9 Modification des liens de bibliothèques sur SSD


On y est presque, j'ai redéfini les répertoires bibliothèques de iTunes (Itunes/Préférences) et d'iPhoto (on lance l'application avec la touche ALT enfoncé -si je me souviens bien-).



> [*]10 Installation appli annexes et réglages divers


Cette étape se passe de commentaires.


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Novembre 2011)

C est clair au moins!  Pour le SuperDrive à mettre dans le boîtier externe cela s est passé comment? J ai acheté le meme mais comme y a pas de vis ou autre je me pose des questions! ... Pour le ssd dans le hdcaddy je sais pas si tu as regardé mais il est indiqué SATA 1,5Mb/s donc c est cool pour dur normal mais pas un ssd (qui serait limité en sata 1 je peux te prendre une photo de mon FENVI si tu veux)


----------



## scaryfan (17 Novembre 2011)

alastorne a dit:


> Oui, j'imagine que par Optibay tu désignes le lecteur DVD ?
> Il viendra se loger dans un boitier USB externe.
> 
> Oui. Evidemment, le débit est bridé en 3Mb au lieu des 6Mb offerts par l'interface SATA III, mais ce M4 reste un très bon rapport qualité/prix par rapport à des disques en SATA II comme le Vertex 2.
> ...





Oui... euh... là je trouve ce message vraiment bien.
Tu y as passé du temps... et je pense que beaucoup te seront reconnaissant...
BRA-VO !!!
Et surtout merci... 

Concrètement, on peut s'en tirer pour 230 .


----------



## alastorne (17 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> C est clair au moins!  Pour le SuperDrive à mettre dans le boîtier externe cela s est passé comment? J ai acheté le meme mais comme y a pas de vis ou autre je me pose des questions! ...


Le boitier est très camelote (c'est du plastoc made in taiwan), mais le superdrive tient à la perfection dedans car il est très ajusté. Il faut couper un ergot à l'intérieur (une icône de ciseaux rappelle d'ailleurs que c'est fait pour) pour que la hauteur du boitier une fois refermé s'ajuste parfaitement. En ce qui me concerne je suis obligé de pencher le boitier verticalement pour que les disques sortent, sinon ils butent en sortie... :mouais:
Mais bon, ça ne me gêne pas vu l'usage que je compte en faire, et on peut sans doute arriver à ajuster parfaitement avec un peu de volonté (je n'ai pas beaucoup insisté).

*Précision importante :* l'application Lecteur DVD &#63743; ne fonctionne pas avec le superdrive en boitier externe. Pas par défaut en tous cas, et il faut le patcher avec un logiciel mis à disposition en téléchargement libre sur le site de HD Caddy.
Avec ça, on peut lire les DVD sans problème.




> Pour le ssd dans le hdcaddy je sais pas si tu as regardé mais il est indiqué SATA 1,5Mb/s donc c est cool pour dur normal mais pas un ssd (qui serait limité en sata 1 je peux te prendre une photo de mon FENVI si tu veux)


OK je comprend ceux qui ne jurent que par le montage du SSD à la place du HDD.
Je ne recherche pas la performance absolue, et vu comme tourne mon mac, je ne me sens pas frustré, donc je vais rester tel quel. Mais merci pour l'info. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------




scaryfan a dit:


> Et surtout merci...
> Concrètement, on peut s'en tirer pour 230 .


Merci, je confirme, c'est ce que ça m'a coûté en tout et pour tout.

Dernière précision, j'ai activé le TRIM facilement avec des commandes terminal auxquelles je ne comprend rien et données sur ce site, j'ai juste copier/coller. :rateau:

Je n'ai pas testé mon ordinateur sans, puisque je l'ai activé dès le premier jour, mais ça fait plus d'une semaine que j'utilise mon mac désormais et je n'ai aucun désagrément à signaler, ni concernant les mises en veille, ni quoique se soit.

Je suis très satisfait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------

Ironie du sort, je viens de voir sur le site de HD Caddy qu'un  tutorial avec des photos des nappes et vis à retirer est  disponible sur leur site.
Ca m'aurait été bien utile...


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Novembre 2011)

C est nouveau ce tutoriel en ligne... Je vais aller y jeter un coup d il  @ scaryfan: stp évites de citer un message ultra long la prochaine fois car pour des gens qui sont comme loi sur iPhone c est la galère monumentale! Thx!


----------



## scaryfan (18 Novembre 2011)

alastorne a dit:


> OK je comprend ceux qui ne jurent que par le montage du SSD à la place du HDD.
> Je ne recherche pas la performance absolue, et vu comme tourne mon mac, je ne me sens pas frustré, donc je vais rester tel quel. Mais merci pour l'info.



Si je comprends bien ta phrase, le fait d'installer le SSD à la place du HDD d'origine (au lieu de le mettre à la place du Superdrive) est encore mieux ?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Novembre 2011)

Moi je dis oui enfin en ce qui concerne les FENVI vendus par hdcaddy! C est marqué dessus c est comme le port salut


----------



## alastorne (18 Novembre 2011)

Euh, tu fais erreur, je viens de vérifier et mon Caddy délivre bel et bien du 3 Gb. :modo:

Voici ce qu'indique le rapport d'information système.

Au niveau du HDD (dans son logement d'origine) :
  Vitesse de la liaison:	3 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée:	1,5 Gigabit

Au niveau du SSD, dans son Caddy Optibay
  Vitesse de la liaison:	3 Gigabits
  Vitesse de liaison négociée:	3 Gigabits


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Novembre 2011)

Tu as quoi comme caddy? J essaye de choper le Max d infos pour faire un topic spécial caddy: lequel fait quoi... Les tarifs... Les lieux d achats etc etc....


----------



## alastorne (18 Novembre 2011)

J'ai le HDCAddy de Fenvi, comme je l'indiquais dans mon post précédent.


----------



## Llyod (19 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ton tuto 

Par contre, je préfère acheter le caddy Data Doubler d'OWC car je trouve vraiment bien et en plus, OWC livre avec un pack avec tous les outils (tournevis et spatule pour enlever les nappes), donc très sérieux de leur part.
De plus, sur OWC, des videos très précises t'expliquent pour ton modèle de mac comment installer un ssd, et je pense que ça m'aideras beaucoup dans un avenir proche.

Pour l'instant, la partie qui m'empêche de passer le pas, c'est la migration, comment installer SL sur le ssd puis migrer mes applications sur le ssd et gardé mes données sur mon HDD, mais faut que quand je boot sur le ssd, je puisse accéder à mes données sur HDD.

Après, je ne sais pas si j'en ai vraiment besoin car mon mac démarre en 30 secondes et est très rapide pour s'éteindre, donc juste un petit gadget


----------



## Oracle (15 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MBP mi 2009, et je compte remplacer le SuperDrive par un SSD puisque ceux-ci s'aventurent enfin dans l'espace décent du tera et que je fais de la surconsommation d'espace disque 

Je pense opter pour le caddy OWC Data Doubler et le Crucial M500 960 Go. Crucial indique bien la compatibilité de ce modèle avec mon ordi, mais je ne sais pas si le caddy est compatible avec ce modèle Crucial. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## JonDoo (16 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

J'utilise mon MBP mi-2009 pour mon boulot, donc c'est principalement Outlook, Office, Coda et Pixelmator. Je viens de mettre un Samsung SSD 840 de 250Go (compter 150), et c'est le jour et la nuit. 
Je n'ai pas fait de benchmark, donc pas de chiffre de performances pure à fournir, mais la différence est flagrante, le confort d'utilisation est renouvelé et c'est une autre machine!

Je n'ai pas d'avis sur les autres disques que tu mentionnes, mais me concernant, ce Samsung fait le boulot.

Bonne journée.


----------



## nifex (16 Juin 2013)

Oracle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un MBP mi 2009, et je compte remplacer le SuperDrive par un SSD puisque ceux-ci s'aventurent enfin dans l'espace décent du tera et que je fais de la surconsommation d'espace disque
> 
> Je pense opter pour le caddy OWC Data Doubler et le Crucial M500 960 Go. Crucial indique bien la compatibilité de ce modèle avec mon ordi, mais je ne sais pas si le caddy est compatible avec ce modèle Crucial. Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Ton DD est connecté en sata 2 et pas en sata 3, le SSD sera donc de toute façon nettement bridé par le débit du sata 2, il est donc inutile de prendre le SSD le plus rapide, mais plutot le meilleur rapport Go/ prix et surtout le plus fiable.

Je te conseillerai soit Crucial soit Samsung pour la fiabilité.

Perso j'ai 2 SSD Crucial M4 de 512 Go est j'en suis vraiment super content


----------



## Oracle (17 Juin 2013)

nifex a dit:


> Ton DD est connecté en sata 2 et pas en sata 3, le SSD sera donc de toute façon nettement bridé par le débit du sata 2, il est donc inutile de prendre le SSD le plus rapide, mais plutot le meilleur rapport Go/ prix et surtout le plus fiable.


J'ai effectivement bien conscience de ce bridage par la connectique. Mon choix s'oriente vers ce modèle pour l'espace disque uniquement, pas les performances, or c'est à ma connaissance le seul à proposer 1 To à un prix décent.

Et c'est justement parce qu'il est plus récent, et sata 3, que je m'inquiète d'un éventuel problème de compatibilité.

Je pourrais effectivement mettre 2 SSD 500 Go, j'y avais pensé avant que ce modèle d'1 To ne sorte, mais ça me reviendrait plus cher et ça me retirerait une possibilité d'extension future (remplacer dans un second temps le HDD d'origine par un autre SSD d'1 To, montant la machine à 2 To).

En fait, comme les nouveaux MacBook Pro Retina (argument qui me pousserait à migrer) n'ont pas la place pour des SSD "standards", je n'ai pas hâte de migrer (par exemple vers un MBP pas Retina), et je me dis que capitaliser sur ce vieux MBP me permettra de sauter une génération de portable, et que le jour où il sera vraiment dépassé, il existera des solutions Retina avec un espace SSD décent, ce qui n'est pas le cas des MBPr actuels.


----------

